# TSG39: Boobs on Commercials



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

_Seagate and WD get sued for patent infringement, iPhone will soon be on Verizon, Facebook gets messaging, Amazon sells guide for pedophiles._

*Watch the Video* or 
*Download the Audio MP3

Subscribe to the Show in iTunes and other Players! *

Welcome to the thirty ninth episode of the Tech Support Guy Show, an audio and video podcast that is released at least once a month. You can subscribe to the show using iTunes! Just search for "Tech Support Guy" in the iTunes Music Store. (Don't worry, it's free!) If you're so inclined, check out http://feeds.techguy.org/TechSupportGuyShow for other ways to subscribe.

Click here to see when the next episode will be recorded. Join us then at www.TechGuy.tv (or click the News link from the menu at the top of any page).

*Your hosts are:*
Mike Cermak (TechGuy)
Dan McCarthy (linuxphile)
Brian Hansen (handee9)

*Links in order of appearance:*

Patent lawsuit: "majority" of Seagate, WD drives infringing 
http://forums.techguy.org/tech-related-news/961988-patent-lawsuit-majority-seagate-wd.html

AT&T prepares for the end to iPhone exclusivity
http://news.cnet.com/8301-30686_3-20022622-266.html#ixzz15E0LH1dm

"Pedophile's Guide to Love and Pleasure: Code of Conduct" sold on Amazon
http://www.foxnews.com/us/2010/11/10/consumers-boycott-amazon-pedophile-guide/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Pedophile’s_Guide_to_Love_and_Pleasure

Would e-mail transform Facebook, or vice versa?
http://news.cnet.com/8301-30685_3-20022625-264.html?tag=topTechContentWrap;editorPicks

Microsoft Kinect for Xbox 360
http://www.xbox.com/en-US/kinect

*We want your feedback!*
Please leave a short voice message by calling 1-877-4-TECHGUY. If you don't want your voice on the show, just reply here or email your comments to [email protected].


----------

